# baby is rejecting nipple shield and I don't know what to do



## kathteach (Jun 6, 2004)

We're at a bad place. I was advised to try nursing w/o the shield from time to time which I did. All of a sudden today my 4 month old is refusing to nurse with the shield, but my nipples are so flat he can't really hold on well w/o it and keeps slipping off so we are latching and relatching over and over. It's frustrating. I'm concerned he's not getting enough areola in his mouth to effeciently compress the milk ducts. I can feel the nipple in his mouth and it doesn't seem to go back far. I'm doing the c-hold/sandwich thing to smush more with not much success. We've had terrible feeds all day. Short, too. I'm also freaking out because he hasn't pooped in 8 days now. I am wanting to give him a bottle at this point because I'm worried he's not getting enough calories in.

Why won't he take the shield anymore when it's better for him? What should I do?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I would rent a scale and see how much he's really getting. It's possible he's getting plenty. But if he's not, then you'll know for sure and can make appropriate decisions.

-Angela


----------



## evergreenmom (Oct 18, 2004)

When my baby was 4 months old she kind of did a nursing strike too but I think it was for nursing in general...I used a vacuum cleaner and turned it on and she all of sudden would nurse as the noise helped her for some reason. I say give it a shot. I also use the nipple shield still at 5 months.

Lisa


----------



## moobiegirl (Sep 10, 2007)

We fought the nipple shield. But at around 3-4 months ds stopped nursing with it. I was so happy when that finally happened.







It took ds a couple sessions to nurse without the shield but he did get and he never needed it again. Good luck!


----------



## Bellejar (Oct 2, 2005)

I had better luck without it than with it. I suffered from horribly flat nipples when my first was born. I used my hand to shape the nipple, it was hard but baby was gaining so I didn't worry so much. If you are getting enough wet diapers and baby is doing well, just keep doing what you are doing, it will get better over time.


----------



## jessicaksmith81 (Jan 14, 2008)

i have gone down that road with DD and while it is ruff he will get the hang of in time just please please hang in there. we nursed with shield until about jan. she refused and for awhile she had a hard time getting enough nipple, but with time she was good at it and she is a chubby happy 5mo.







: for hanging in there


----------

